# Clementon Park Lake



## shamoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Fished here for an hour and a half caught 6 bass and 1 pickeral, weapon of choice was JDBaits 5 " stick bait, watermelon black flake


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 8, 2011)

Way to be Mr. Moo =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2011)

Did you go on any rides? i heard the log flume is incredible in the winter [-X


----------



## shamoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Did you go on any rides? i heard the log flume is incredible in the winter [-X


Log flume was good till I hit the water, residents thougth they heard the shrill shreak of the Jersey devil.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 8, 2011)

Way to go Mr. Moo.....

I'm way overdue a fishing trip.


----------



## bcritch (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice job Mr. Moo. I keep saying I want to get over there and fish that Lake.


----------

